# Jake's New Fish



## wvdawg (Feb 1, 2016)

Couple more shots of the little aquarium.


----------



## carver (Feb 1, 2016)

Tell Jake I'm coming over with my rod and reel to catch his fish


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 2, 2016)

I could nver get shots like that Dennis thru the glass those are really GOOD


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 3, 2016)

When I was the Photographer for the Georgia Aquarium I had to shoot threw glass all the time and it was a challenge until I finally figured out how to do it and get really good results


----------



## quinn (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice shots dawg!


----------

